# 400w Metal Halide Bulb ?



## JD466US (Nov 22, 2008)

I recently aquired a used 400w Sunlight supply switchable ballast and was wanting to get a MH bulb for it. Home Depot carries them but they have 2 400w MH bulbs and I don't know which one it is that I need. They are the Phillips brand but one is a ED28 which is a smaller bulb and the other is a ED37 which is a bigger bulb.I need someone to let me know which is the correct bulb to use. I don't want to burn down my house by just guessing.On a side note can the same light cord and socket be used for both MH and HPS? I have one from another Sunlight Supply HPS ballast that I would like to use. Any help will be GREATLY appreciated.

                                Peace,
                                          JD


----------



## Growdude (Nov 22, 2008)

JD466US said:
			
		

> I recently aquired a used 400w Sunlight supply switchable ballast and was wanting to get a MH bulb for it. Home Depot carries them but they have 2 400w MH bulbs and I don't know which one it is that I need. They are the Phillips brand but one is a ED28 which is a smaller bulb and the other is a ED37 which is a bigger bulb.I need someone to let me know which is the correct bulb to use. I don't want to burn down my house by just guessing.On a side note can the same light cord and socket be used for both MH and HPS? I have one from another Sunlight Supply HPS ballast that I would like to use. Any help will be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> Peace,
> JD


 
That number is the bulb shape, http://www.atrlighting.com/html/hid.html
So its up to you it really dont matter but most use ED37.

The same cord and socket is fine to use.


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 22, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> That number is the bulb shape, http://www.atrlighting.com/html/hid.html
> So its up to you it really dont matter but most use ED37.
> 
> The same cord and socket is fine to use.


like he said it dont matter but get the bigger one i buy all my bulbs at the depot. i also used expensive bulbs EYE Hortilux $65 , Hortilux Blue $105, 
Sun Master $106, depot cheapo $20-25 and i dont find a difference between them the growth is the same i think your paying for the name and the fact that its marketed as a grow bulb. JMO:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah that  ^^^^


----------



## Alistair (Nov 22, 2008)

Yep, I'm using the Hortilux blue and it doesn't seem to do any better than my standard metal halide.  Next time I get a MH lamp, I'm going to buy the $20.00 ones I saw at Lowes.

I think that perhaps a special HPS designed for flowering is a good idea, but concerning metal halide, I don't think the extra cost for a fancy lamp is worth it.


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 23, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm using the Hortilux blue and it doesn't seem to do any better than my standard metal halide.  Next time I get a MH lamp, I'm going to buy the $20.00 ones I saw at Lowes.
> 
> I think that perhaps a special HPS designed for flowering is a good idea, but concerning metal halide, I don't think the extra cost for a fancy lamp is worth it.


its the same with both MH and HPS your just paying for the name. just like your Hortilux blue thats supposed to be the best for vegging cause of the higher blue spectrum's, but like you said you see no difference. its the same with the HPS ive used lots of different bulbs and i wont buy those pricey bulbs ever again when the $20 lights work great:hubba:


----------



## JD466US (Nov 23, 2008)

I went ahead and picked up the MH from Home Depot. I also found out when using the better 400w HPS "Grow" bulbs that I was getting basically the same results with the cheaper Home Depot bulbs and saving myself $50 to $60. I want to thank eveybody for their opinions, I really apprciate the help.



                           Peace,
                                     JD


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 23, 2008)

JD466US said:
			
		

> On a side note can the same light cord and socket be used for both MH and HPS? I have one from another Sunlight Supply HPS ballast that I would like to use. Any help will be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> Peace,
> JD


 


SOME HPS BALLASTS ARE NOT COMPATABLE WITH MH RATED FIXTURES!!!!!!!  I AM AN ELECTRICIAN...... BETTER BE SURE, BUDDY.....


----------



## andy52 (Nov 23, 2008)

i personally use the eye hortilux blue bulbs and have seen the difference.one is the price,which means jack to me.the end product is different.i have tried the regular MH and HPS bulbs and will never use anything but the eye hortilux bulbs.get a lumen meter and check it out.i have one.


----------



## Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i personally use the eye hortilux blue bulbs and have seen the difference.one is the price,which means jack to me.the end product is different.i have tried the regular MH and HPS bulbs and will never use anything but the eye hortilux bulbs.get a lumen meter and check it out.i have one.


..differences in opinion..
I will never waste those extra bucks again. IME.. I can detect 0 difference in final results..:confused2:.. and I can replace with "new" bulbs more often. Which in turn, allows for 'full' spectrum, and 'full' intensity more often.


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 23, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i personally use the eye hortilux blue bulbs and have seen the difference.one is the price,which means jack to me.the end product is different.i have tried the regular MH and HPS bulbs and will never use anything but the eye hortilux bulbs.get a lumen meter and check it out.i have one.


i have a light meter to but it don't show a difference every bulb i ever had i checked with it and i did not find a change in lumens


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 23, 2008)

JD466US said:
			
		

> On a side note can the same light cord and socket be used for both MH and HPS? I have one from another Sunlight Supply HPS ballast that I would like to use. Any help will be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> Peace,
> JD


IMO the same cord and socket will work with both light's just make sure its hooked up to the rite ballast for whatever bulb your using ive switched a few cords myself and everything worked fine.:hubba:


----------

